# Midnight in Easton, MA



## NTZ (Apr 12, 2005)

I am currently running a Midnight campaign in Easton, MA.  We meet just about every Sunday from 6:30 - 10:00PM.

I have four players and would be interested in picking up a fifth to give us a little more flexibility.  We just finished the published adventure Crown of Shadow and the players are 4th level.

Please let me know if you are interested in checking out the Midnight setting.

NTZ


----------



## NTZ (May 4, 2005)

Since I have not received any prospects on this thread, I was wondering if anyone could suggest another avenue for finding players.

Like my original post says - we are currently playing in the Midnight setting.  If anyone local to Massachusetts is interested in checking it out let me know.  You might like it!  

NTZ


----------



## A Crazy Fool (May 28, 2005)

maybe i could. more info on the setting would be nice though.


----------



## KenM (May 29, 2005)

Midnight's setting is basically LOTR, with Sauron winning. The "bad guys" have taken over. I forgot what comapny puts it out.


----------



## NTZ (May 29, 2005)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> maybe i could. more info on the setting would be nice though.




Midnight is put out by Fantasy Flight Games.  Currently it is d20 using 3.0 rules, but there is a new Midnight 2nd edition coming out which is shoulg be available at your FLGS around the first week of June.

KenM has given the standard, very quick visual of the Midnight setting.  A lot more details can be found at the FFG web site and even more at the fan site Against The Shadow.

There are some different classes and rules, but once you understand them the game still runs like D&D at the table in my opinion.

NTZ


----------

